# Dust mask



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey,
I have asthma but enjoy riding downhill, especially at the local bike park (Northstar). But it gets super dusty there that I can barely breath after a few runs. I've tried looking online for a dust mask that's made for sports so that it lets me breath heavily but only found some dubious websites that are obviously a family business-type. 

Anyone know of a more established and proven firm that provides these types of mask (might be for different applications)?

Thanks!


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.keepshooting.com/militarysurplus/protectivegear/finnish-m-61-gas-mask.htm


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

seriously though, the only thing I could think of is what you sometimes see bike couriers wearing:










heat would be nasty in that I would imagine though?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

MEC has em :

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302882532&bmUID=1252475042406


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

mask


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

heck, if you ride all the time then the asthma will go poof! Worked for me, though I got allergic rhinitis instead!


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been able to find something that looks better equipped for the job:
http://www.respro.com/products/racing/off-road-racing/sportsta_mask/

However it's a little expensive and I'm not sure how well it will let air flow in compared to, say, a bandanna. Anyone have experience with it? If I end up buying it I'll let provide a short review. It also looks like it would get hot, though.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

A bandana would be gangster.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> A bandana would be gangster.


and slightly wet it


----------



## Beachtech (Jul 13, 2006)

*Don't bother*

I doubt any of these dusts masks will work for keeping out dust. Dust is very fine, and unless that thing is sealed around your mouth like a snorkel mask seals around your eyes, dust will go right around the mask. It might keep you from inhaling nats and small bugs.

I had asthma when I was a kid, still kinda have it, and some lung damage from chemo. This is what I do-Clarinex (aka Claritin) antihistamine about an hour before. Fast-acting Albuterol inhaler (2 puffs) before I start the ride (keep it with you). If I need it later then I take it. You can take about 10 puffs an hour if you absolutely need it. Yesterday I did a 12 mile off-road mountain bike ride with no problems.

BTW, I work out 60 minutes a day, 5 days a week HARD (about 80% max heart rate) religiously for almost 2 years. 75% inside on a trainer, 25% outside on a split between road and dirt. That has helped my asthma and general health a lot.

Also, I swim laps in the pool with a snorkel. Why a snorkel? Well, I started it a few years ago after I pulled a muscle in my back and could not twist. Then I found out that the snorkel, because it restricts airflow a little, will make your lungs work a little harder and will strengthen them.

Here is the thing-do the most YOU can do, don't compare yourself to people without asthma. The last pulmonary function test (after chemo) showed I had about 88% lung capacity of a non-asthmatic my age. I'm OK with that considering I seriously should have died of cancer in 2005. So, I might be a little slower up that hill, but I'll make it up that hill. Throw it into the lowest gear and keep on going.

BTW-the scientifically proven best exercises for someone with asthma are swimming, cycling, and rollerblading. I read about this AFTER I discovered that I excelled at these sports (in my early teens, I was on the swim team and won many swim competitions)

Here is the best part-when I was small, because of the asthma, I was always last in running, etc. Now I am older. I have kept working out. 90% of my friends got married, had kids, and got fat. They don't work out anymore. NOW, I am by far the fittest of all my friends. And I did my first triathlon this year.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Respirator. There are a couple important things about a respirator that make it less unpleasant than the cheapie disposable masks.

First, get one with a latex body. So you get a decent seal.

Second, they have exhaust valves. That makes it much less unpleasant to wear.

Third, get the right filter. Probably P95. It's a lot lighter than a gas filter. Clean, they're not hard to breathe through. They're cheap and relatively low-profile.

Respirators are designed mainly for people doing physical labor; they do a surprisingly good job letting one breathe normally.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Have there been huge advances in respirator and full face DH helmet compatibility since 9/8/2009?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Haha, I knew this was about N* before reading the text of the post. Nothing like shredding 12" of fresh N* "powder" on a DH bike....


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL, missed the date on the first post. Still, if there are respirators that fit under a welding mask...


----------



## newrealbomba (Oct 17, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Respirator. There are a couple important things about a respirator that make it less unpleasant than the cheapie disposable masks.
> 
> First, get one with a latex body. So you get a decent seal.
> 
> ...


yeah respirator. key point is really the airtight seal around mouth and nose, and separated inhale and exhale valves.

i usually wear a 3M. and since i use small dust filters on the mask body, i don t have any issues with space inside the full face helmet.

i even tried a model with long flexible tubes and a filter pack that i can wear on my back, very comfy, but a bit restrictive because of the tubes.

the breathing is fine, not much restriction here. i usually wear it whenever i m putting the helmet on, even for short rides in the city just around the corner. i got so used to it that i even wear it when not really necessary, even without filters sometimes.


----------

